# Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)



## NiggoH (21. Juni 2013)

Moin moin, #h

Ich habe gestern einen Tomos t 4 (4 ps) Aussenborder Bekommen :vik:

Habe Den vergaser gereinigt und nen neuen Benzin filter eingesetzt.

Nachdem ich ihn angezogen habe, lief er für ca. 3 Sek. und ging wieder aus. Habe vergeblich versucht ihn wieder anzuziehen, aber nichts tat sich. Nun habe ich die Zündkerze raus gedreht und siehe da sie schwamm gerade zu in Benzin.

Nun wie muss ich weiter vorgehen? #cMfG Nico


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Spritzufuhr sperren, Kerze raus, und so lange zerren, bis es nicht mehr nach Sprit stinkt. Dann die Kerze mit Feuerzeug anwärmen, rein damit. Dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Edermeister (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Zündkerze draußen lassen und trocknen lassen. Zündkerze prüfen ob sie Funken schlägt. Prüfen ob du auch alle Düsen des Vergasers wieder richtig eingedreht hast. Beim nächsten Versuch mal ohne Chok starten. Bei mit Chok starten kein Gas geben. Wenn dann nichts geht liegt es wohl an der Elektronik.


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Wenn der lief, war es weder ein Zünd- oder Elektronikproblem. Der war abgesoffen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

evtl schließt der schwimmer nicht und das benzin läuft durch den vergaser in den brennraum


----------



## dackelbändiger (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

 Hallo NiggoH

Ich hatte das vor kurzen das gleiche Problem.
Mach es so wie volkerma geschrieben hat,hat bei mir auch funktioniert.
Gruß Dackel


----------



## cafabu (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Moinsen,
wenn nur abgesoffen endweder mit Druckluft trockenpusten und noch mal versuchen. Oder bei rausgenommener Kerze trocknen lassen.
Wenn er dann nicht will, Zündkerze kontollieren, wenn sie feucht ist hat das Absaufen mehrere Möglichkeiten:
Kerze erneuern
Vergaser verstellt
Zündung verstellt


----------



## bubi10_4 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Hallo NiggoH,

 Abgesoffen = Kerze Nass

Kein Benzin = Kerze Troken

Funke solte da sein = da schon gelaufen

so nun zu Deinem Problem, es kann sein das Dein Luftfilter zu ist
Benzin ist ja genug da aber vieleicht zu wenig Luft???

Habe 2012 einen 5 PSer gekauft mit Defektem Vergaser und Ersatz gab es keinen . Habe mir einen Bing Vergaser und Sportluftfilter besorgt und alles umgebaut. Bis der Motor gut lief mußte ich sehr viel Probieren mal zu viel Benzin oder mal zu viel Luft aber ich habe es hinbekommen und er Läuft so wie er soll.

Mein Tipp einfach mal Luftfilter ab und Probieren aber auf jedenfal vorher Vergaser reinigen bz.w. Kontrolieren.

Hoffe das ich helfen konnte.

Gruß Mario


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Die Teile haben tatsächlich einen Luftfilter? Das überrascht mich.


----------



## NiggoH (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Moin moin,


Vielen Dank für die Ganzen antworten.#h

Nachdem ich die Zündkerze raus genommen habe und paar mal gezogen habe ging er später wieder und schnurrte wieder wie ne EINS! 

Nun weiß ich mal woran es liegen kann falls mal wieder was Passiert.

MfG Nico


----------



## volkerm (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*

Siehste- ist wie beim Rasenmäher:m


----------



## noob4ever (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*



volkerma schrieb:


> Die Teile haben tatsächlich einen Luftfilter? Das überrascht mich.



ne haben sie nicht


----------



## ulf (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aussenborder abgesoffen! (Hilfe)*



volkerma schrieb:


> Die Teile haben tatsächlich einen Luftfilter? Das überrascht mich.


Hallo

Das hat mich auch gewundert ...

Gruß Ulf


----------

